# Wörterbuch



## Kaan88 (9. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

Ich muss als Hausaufgabe ein Wörterbuch mittels einer HashMap implementieren. Zuerst dachte ich..hmm, ganz einfach, immerhin habe ich schon aufwendigere (Netzwerk) Applikationen für Freunde, Java-Spiele etc. entwickelt.

Jetzt hab' ich mir mal die Angabe für das Wörterbuch angeschaut...und entweder bin ich total dumm, oder halt der ... . Ich wollte mir mal eure Meinung und Lösungsvorschläge anhören.

Die Angabe hab' ich leider nur als PDF File.
http://kaan.nfreaks.de/Woerterbuch.pdf

mfg Kaan


----------



## thE_29 (10. Apr 2006)

Wenn du wirklich schon solch "schwere" Apps geschrieben hast, was ist daran net zu kapieren?


----------



## Guest (10. Apr 2006)

Hast du dir schon einmal die Angabe zu dem Programm angesehen?

Die UMLs passen nicht zur Beschreibung bzw. die Beschreibung zu den UMLs. Dann ist alles noch irgendwie merkwürdig vernetzt...

Und generell, das gesamte Beispiel hält sich nicht an die Regeln, wie ein sauberes Java Programm aussehen soll, überhaupt nicht...lol...und wir lernen seit 3 Jahren Java an einer technischen Schule in der IT Abteilung...


----------

